# stillborn



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Poodleseeker:

A puppy can be still born but it depends how far gone he/she is.

A puppy that may LOOK like a still born may not be necessarily a still born puppy.

If you see that a puppy is born limp and lifeless open its mouth and look at the color of the tongue. IF IT IS WHITE or GRAYISH WHITE you know that the puppy has already died and as such it would not be a point to bring it around as it is too late..

Now.. if hte tongue shows a bit of a pinkish whitish color I would rub the puppy very fast with a coarse towel on his chest and on his back and take the little head in between my index and thum and shake it from top to bottom to give it a good shake because at times a puppy is born lifeless but still has life in him/her. You have to clean it and rub it vigorously to get the heart started again and the lungs going.

IF you see that your efforts to revive the puppy failed after 2 minutes GIVE UP because by that time the lack of oxygen to the brain will affect this puppy's growth.

What has happened to me once is that I did have such a puppy, I rubbed his body all over wtih the towel I dried him I even gave it a smack on its rear to cause a reflext to breath and also pinched his tongue to shock him into pain and to start breathing.. 
After 2 mintues I gave up fearing the worst due to lack of oxygen to the brain. I wrapped it immediately in paper and threw it deep into the garbage can, or should I say DROPPED him from above all the way to the bottom of the large garbage can...
After about a second I heard a huge cry and guess what.. this puppy came around and has developed into a normal healthy puppy.

MIracles do happen but the majority of time most puppies you work on vigorously for 2 mintues and cant bring around.. will be affected by lack of oxygen and the best thing is to just let them go.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm not sure. However, I would think you might be able to observe any potential long term problems by eight weeks. Does the puppy have issues with coordination? Does the puppy seem slow to problem solve or to learn new tasks?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the honest, straight to the point answer with all the details, Ora! ^^


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I would think that if severe damage to the brain happened it would be seen immediately ( I once observed a kitten that was still-born , but revived). Kitten was showing lethargy and was much slower in movement and had trouble nursing and unfortunately had to be euthanized the same day. 

More subtle damage should theoretically be visible in the next few months. I have more knowledge in a human conditions than dog's , but would assume that lack of oxygen causes same damage to mammal brain regardless of the species. 

In humans it can cause predisposition for epilepsy, for example. In dog's it might not be the case :rolffleyes:

I wish we also have a participating holistic Vet on this forum - that would be fabulous


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

my sister's dog had a litter of puppies and one was still born. my other sister a nurse practitioner brought it back w/ mouth to mouth. 

oh it was my sister's wedding day and it was at the reception in the living room that her dog decided to deliver the puppies. 

and it was may day. pretty cool.

and the puppy survived and is still going.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

faerie said:


> my sister's dog had a litter of puppies and one was still born. my other sister a nurse practitioner brought it back w/ mouth to mouth.
> 
> oh it was my sister's wedding day and it was at the reception in the living room that her dog decided to deliver the puppies.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a day!


----------



## Tsukiyaoi (Jul 6, 2021)

whitepoodles said:


> Poodleseeker:
> 
> A puppy can be still born but it depends how far gone he/she is.
> 
> ...


If the puppies tongue is white does that mean the dog was still borne or died after birth?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi,

This is a very old thread, dormant for over 10 years so the original participants aren't likely to be still active or respond. 

I'm not medically trained but I believe that a pale or white tongue indicates that the puppy was oxygen deprived, and was probably stillborn due to the lack of oxygen while unborn. 

The paleness or whiteness of the tongue could happen anytime a pup is deprived of oxygen, whether before, during or after birth. It's an indication of what happened, not when.


----------

